# Baby on board



## lilsash (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, me n my boyfriend are plannin to move from Ireland to Sydney in march with our son who will be 8 months old, any people out there who have travelled with babies?? Any advise??


----------



## ellelebelle (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes... Be safe, eat right, get plenty of sleep when possible and of course, make sure your boyfriend does his part to make things less stressful for you and your unborn...

Safe Travels!!!


----------

